# Medication Costs



## sthompsonuk (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi

Can anyone tell me the over the counter costs in Cyprus for the following medication:-

Telmisartan 20 mg
Bendroflumethiazide 2.5 mg
Lansoprazole 30 mg

Stu


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

sthompsonuk said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me the over the counter costs in Cyprus for the following medication:-
> 
> ...


Telmisartan 20 mg 28 tab. 8.90

Bendroflumethiazide is one of them with other name but diuretic is cheap here

Lansoprazole is not sold here but Omaprazole is. 30€ for 56 tabs


----------

